# Amber Fog Lights



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey y'all. So I've looked all over the **** place for an Amber fog replacement for my 2018 and can't find anything. At this point I'm just assuming people are using vinyl film rather than an actual part replacement. 

Checked eBay, Google, Chevy, etc. Lots of the round fog light design option but almost nothing for the trapazoid shaped version.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What lamps do the Gen IIs use?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

That's the one. Sorry I'm not just talking about the bulb though (those are easy to find), I'm talking about the lens assembly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> View attachment 283313
> 
> 
> That's the one. Sorry I'm not just talking about the bulb though (those are easy to find), I'm talking about the lens assembly.


I realize that you were not talking about the lamps, I am asking what they are though. I was going to offer a different solution.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diode dynamics SLF assuming they fit. 

Amber is really nice for snow. I have diode dynamics with amber film on my truck.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Just to clarify: Are you replacing the bulb itself, or are you looking for a fog light assembly with an amber light installed on it?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Cocoabeans said:


> Just to clarify: Are you replacing the bulb itself, or are you looking for a fog light assembly with an amber light installed on it?


Not the bulb, just the plastic lens. I ended up ordering some vivvid Amber lens wrap I'm going to put on but I was hoping there was an actual replacement available. Just couldn't find one when I searched.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah I'm only seen one actual replacement for this lens I'll send you a link but it's an entirely different light fixture.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I always just used amber bulbs (3000k HID in my truck) and they were mint - especially in the snow. Once I get my fog light kit I'm probably going to do the same but with amber LED's


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Checking back in. I couldn't find any actual lenses to swap out so I went the inexpensive route and bought some tinted vinyl film by vvivid. Turned out how I wanted and was incredibly easy to install. Here's a pic!


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks good man! Thanks for the update. Do you like how they look at night better or not really any difference?


----------

